# Tortoise pellets vs fresh weeds and food



## FLINTUS (Dec 19, 2012)

So, I don't know about in the US but this is a big debate in the UK. The general consensus is can be used in winter when there is a lack of weeds(obviously most mainly weed based diet torts will be hibernating so for species such as red foots and hingebacks fruit can still be used), but shouldn't be used as a staple. What are your opinions on this?


----------



## DeanS (Dec 19, 2012)

The only FRESH food that propels growth is animal-based...i.e. feces or fresh carcasses. More and more keepers are using Mazuri as a staple...probably followed by Zoo Med diets and Marion Zoological...the latter seems slowest to catch on. But Mazuri, above all, has shown that animals grow faster off it than the others. There are ways around the frost-damaged weeds and grasses though. Most everything can be grown hydroponically...to each his own. And, of course, your local tack and feed should ALWAYS have hay on hand. Check out the second and third links in my signature for recipes that will get you through the ENTIRE year...let alone winter.


----------



## EKLC (Dec 19, 2012)

It's hard to duplicate the micronutrient profile of a diverse and natural diet. A product like TNT would be good in your case. then a balance diet of grocery greens (fruits for RF) and pellets of a mazuri and zoomed type would be fine until spring. You can always grow some things indoors too


----------



## wellington (Dec 19, 2012)

Most of us here agree it can be part of a varied diet, but not to be used as a staple . That said, there are a few that does use it as a staple and has had good results. In the long run, well it will be years.


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't particularly approve of it but can see the reasons and did almost buy some this winter. Mazuri is popular but it is rare in the UK, with only a few sources. Zoomed is probably the most common one.


----------



## Tortus (Dec 23, 2012)

I only give mine a couple pieces of Mazuri per day along with a bunch of spring mix and greens. Cactus every other day. It always finishes the Mazuri first, and if I gave it too much that would be all it eats.

BTW, for people who have trouble getting Mazuri outside the US, have you tried eBay? There are US sellers on eBay who ship worldwide.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 23, 2012)

If people from England buy mazuri from US, don't you think the shipping cost will be too high? And they get zoomed there. It's also highly recommended as tortoise food right? Even better than mazuri for the ingredients analysis.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-30428.html


----------



## Alan RF (Dec 24, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> If people from England buy mazuri from US, don't you think the shipping cost will be too high? And they get zoomed there. It's also highly recommended as tortoise food right? Even better than mazuri for the ingredients analysis.



Shipping is Â£25! And customs will charge another Â£25 if it gets stopped! I use zoomed and lots of spring greens, romaine, rocket,watercress,lambs lettuce etc with occasional fruit. I only use the pellets once a week


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 24, 2012)

I just read through the post that Madkins007 linked to.

For my tortoise I am in the "Mostly Fresh" category. A few weeks ago I began to give ZooMed Grassland Tortoise food once or 2x a week. Before that I was in the "All Fresh Food" category.

For cats/dogs I have always been in the "All Fresh/Raw Food/Meat" category and completely against any form of dog/cat kibble.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 24, 2012)

The thing I think we often forget is that their diet should be more then just getting them the correct amounts of nutrients. Food is also them using their muscles and bodies to rip, tear, and chew. Most commericial food is fed too soft or not in the correct form to offer those objectives. Food should also be a way to give them something to think about and forage for. I think we need to offer even the fresh foods in different ways (whole leaves, not always chopped). Hanging leaves or growing plants which hang down into their reach, so they must reach up to get the food. Changing where food can be found. All kinds of things to stimulate the tortoises.

I myself am a fresh food for the majority (and as much of that as free range), but with Mazuri for variety and as a backup emergency plan when fresh can not be gotten.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Dec 24, 2012)

I just read EJ Pirog thread on mazuri as a staple diet here. He believes it's fine and okay to use. The negative thing he analyzed was just and uneven new growth, but his torts are not pyramided.


----------



## argus333 (Jan 1, 2013)

i saw a guy with a 22 inch sulcata only eats mazuri... nothing else except some grass in summer. shell is perfect.


----------

